
Repository invitations on GitHub.com - davidcelis
https://github.com/blog/2170-repository-invitations
======
svarrall
This looks great, but I always get nervous about inviting someone into a
repository. A simple mistype and a complete random has access to the repo. I
would feel happier if the autocomplete list prioritised people you'd invited
previously or already share repos with.

------
silverwind
Nice! This will prevent activity stream spam.

